# Colonoscopy Pen



## glwalker (Feb 8, 2010)

Now that I've got your attention............ 

I'm having "THE PROCEDURE" done this week and I was thinking about making the doctor a pen. Any ideas on an appropriate material to use? Do they make any pen kits with a light in the end? 

Anyway, I'll let you all know how things come out.

Also, if you have never read Dave Barry's colonoscopy journal, its a riot. I'm sure you can google for it.

Gotta go................:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## bkersten (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm sure you got someone on here thinking of what one should look like.


----------



## GaryMadore (Feb 8, 2010)

Ed made an appropriate cast last year.... 

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## RollTide (Feb 8, 2010)

When he gets through it's not gonna be a pen you wanna give him!


----------



## barkisini (Feb 8, 2010)

And here I thought this thread might contain answers to the 'Skins Game' contest....


----------



## Jim Smith (Feb 8, 2010)

By crackie, I'm sure the folks here at IAP can come up with a great idea for your pen:biggrin: I think you'll find the preparation much worse than the actual exam.

Jim Smith


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 8, 2010)

glwalker said:


> Anyway, I'll let you all know how things come out.
> 
> :wink::wink::wink:



I'd be more concerned about how things go in .  And Gary's Avatar is spot on for the subject matter 
Good luck to you!


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 8, 2010)

GaryMadore said:


> Ed made an appropriate cast last year....
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Gary



And why the heck didn't he finish it for the "ugly pen contest"  Surely he would win!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm guessing that a Scratch & Sniff pen is out of the question?


----------



## Chuck Key (Feb 8, 2010)

glwalker said:


> Now that I've got your attention............
> 
> Anyway, I'll let you all know how things come out.
> 
> Gotta go................:wink::wink::wink:


 
Give us a report about 8 or 9 PM the night before the exam. Do you have a laptop?:redface:


----------



## DJS588 (Feb 8, 2010)

How about a Pink Ivory blank and cut a regular bead pattern. It will resemble the Transverse Colon. Go to this link and scroll down to the Large Intestine/Colon.

http://academic.kellogg.edu/herbrandsonc/bio201_McKinley/Digestive%20System.htm


----------



## nightowl (Feb 8, 2010)

I have decided to schedule my colonoscopy for the day after I die.


----------



## killer-beez (Feb 9, 2010)

Had mine done last year.  The worst part is the prep the night before.  Maybe you can put your lathe in the bathroom...  Oh yea, you will be living in there for several hours.  The colonoscopy was a piece of cake.  The fun juice they give puts you out like a light.  Hint: Try not to wake up half way through… Can’t think of a blank idea though.  Usually people say that a bad pen looks like a piece of s*#t.  Never thought of making a pen really look like some.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Steve Busey (Feb 9, 2010)

Make him a pen?? In some states, you'd have to get married after something like that!  :biggrin: :tongue:

Just tell him you were planning to make him a pen, but you "got a little behind in your work"!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 9, 2010)

They say the great thing about a colon is everybody's got one!..something like that.:wink:


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 9, 2010)

I really don't want to know how things come out............


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 9, 2010)

From what I remember of my colonoscopy, I think the appropriate blank material might be a length of garden hose... that's what it felt like to me... about 6 or 8 feet of it...:biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 9, 2010)

glwalker said:


> Now that I've got your attention............
> 
> I'm having "THE PROCEDURE" done this week and I was thinking about making the doctor a pen. Any ideas on an appropriate material to use? Do they make any pen kits with a light in the end?
> 
> ...


 
This should tell you all you need to know on the subject:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBMsPNI6EZE


----------



## bitshird (Feb 9, 2010)

Chuck Key said:


> Give us a report about 8 or 9 PM the night before the exam. Do you have a laptop?:redface:



That's cold :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lenny (Feb 9, 2010)

:biggrin: Overheard in the Doctors office ....

1. "Take it easy, Doc. You're boldly going where no man has gone before!"

2. "Find Amelia Earhart yet?"

3. "Can you hear me NOW?"

4. "Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?"

5. "You know, in Arkansas, we're now legally married."

6. "Any sign of the trapped miners, Chief?"

7. "You put your left hand in, you take your left hand out..."

8. "Hey! Now I know how a Muppet feels!"

9. "If your hand doesn't fit, you must quit!

10. "Hey Doc, let me know if you find my dignity."

11. "You used to be an executive at Enron, didn't you?"

12. "God, Now I know why I am not gay."

And the best one of all...

13. "Could you write a note for my wife saying that my head is not up there."


----------



## Allenk (Feb 10, 2010)

Anybody ever tried to stabilize poop? Seems like the best answer to the original question.


----------



## www (Feb 10, 2010)

Coop makes a cow crap pen.  He might sell you a blank


----------



## edman2 (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought a pen with a light in the end was called a flashlight! :biggrin:


----------



## RussFairfield (Feb 10, 2010)

Somehow making a pen from BS, horse manure, or moose turds comes to mind as being appropriate. With enough CA glue, you can make a pen from almost anything.


----------



## byounghusband (Feb 10, 2010)

Maybe a nice pen with a special holder.....


----------



## glwalker (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks.... the You Tube video was great.  I like Dave Barry's analogy of "its like being at a shuttle launch..... and you're the shuttle".


----------

